# Ga State Scores are up



## jworsham (Jul 14, 2008)

go to www.circlecarchery.com go on their forum 1st sticky


----------



## jworsham (Jul 14, 2008)

here you go


These are the Preliminary scores. They will be finalized by Friday. 




BOW NOVICE 

Name Score 12's 

1 Charles Clifton 344 17 
2 Cody Morris 342 16 
3 Robbie Surface 342 14 
4 Kyle Harrison 327 13 
5 Ronald Ammons 320 12 
6 Jody Miller 319 14 
7 Brian Scott 316 10 
8 Robert Sowell 314 9 
9 Jason McGovern 307 7 
10 Steve Pettyjohn 306 9 
11 Bob Moughton 306 8 
12 Donald Scott 304 4 
13 Joseph Dumford 302 9 
14 Kevin Pitts 301 7 
15 Jim Martin 300 12 
16 Chris Ellis296 6 
17 Travis Page 296 4 
18 John Chandler 291 7 
19 Dan Ritter 289 5 
20 George Jenkins 285 6 
21 Stephen Ritter 284 4 
22 Johnny Sperin 280 7 
23 James Redmon 278 4 
24 Ray Miller 276 4 
25 Bob Siders 275 3 
26 Josh Bagley 274 3 
27 Joel Combs 271 3 
28 James Richburg 270 3 
29 Joe Baker 269 5 
30 Jaryd Hurst 266 4 
31 Mike Hurst 266 2 
32 Jonathan Moughton 265 8 
33 Don Chandler 264 5 
34 Gary Cothren 259 6 
35 Charles Huff 256 3 
36 John McRae 249 4 
37 Matt Sowell 243 6 


HUNTER 

Name Score 12's 

1 TJ Waits 322 11 
2 Brian Kirkpatrick 304 7 
3 Bernard Pelz 293 9 
4 Scott Wright 292 7 
5 Daniel Hadley 286 5 
6 Shane Delance 286 4 
7 Donnie Sperin 285 6 
8 Mitch Folsom 285 2 
9 Don Delong 284 4 
9 Larry Painter 284 4 
11 Charles Laughlin 282 2 
12 Chris Brown 277 4 
13 Trey Miller 276 4 
14 Jeremy Bullington 275 5 
15 Darren Meadows 271 2 
16 Bobby North 270 2 
17 James Taylor 263 
18 Bill Bunting 263 2 
19 Marty Higdon 261 7 
20 Jack (Bud) Bolen 241 2 


OPEN A 

Name Score 12's 

1 Jon Cook 326 11 
2 John Worsham 316 12 
3 Mitchell Irvin 314 12 
4 Jimmy Jones 305 11 
5 Gary Crosby 302 7 
6 Jeff Bennett 300 4 
7 Jeff Lott 297 8 
8 Scott Pollock 295 6 
9 Troy Pickles 285 5 
10 Don McCarty 283 5 
11 James Strickland 252 5 
12 Joel Long 250 3 


OPEN B 

Name Score 12's 

1 Shawn Blackburn 313 11 
2 Wendell Hill 312 11 
3 Rob Smith 307 10 
4 Ezra Alleyne 304 10 
5 Andrew Rice 302 6 
6 Evan Fox 297 9 
7 David Medders 297 6 
8 Billy Pearson 294 9 
9 David McCarty 283 5 
10 Daniel Huff 277 5 
11 Greg Dixon 276 3 
12 Tommy Perry 275 5 
13 Bron Lyles 261 4 
14 Tim Cook 243 2 


OPEN C 

Name Score 12's 

1 Sandy Sellers 322 18 
2 Shane Palmer 318 13 
3 David Hardegree 297 8 
4 Corey Bryant 296 8 
5 Sean Peacock 296 7 
6 Lee Weaver 294 6 
7 Dennis Selby 293 4 
8 Tony Jordan 292 6 
9 Chris LeBlanc 292 3 
10 Danny Baird 291 9 
11 Carl Greene 291 4 
11 Sam Gordon 291 4 
13 Donald Griffis 288 2 
14 Billy Loudermilk 283 5 
15 Dale Hritz 282 8 
16 Dean Bennett 278 5 
17 Don Smith 273 6 
18 Frank Barber 273 4 
19 Jason Perryman 270 4 
20 Wayne Hand 269 7 
21 Steve Spooner 265 3 
22 Joel Hodges 259 4 
23 Daniel Loudermilk 244 1 
24 Todd Cliett 231 1 


WOMEN'S BOWHUNTER 

Name Score 12's 

1 Jennifer Pittman 286 2 
2 Kim Brinson 279 4 
3 Jill Page 275 4 
4 Mandi Hadley 268 5 
5 Marlena Griffis 266 3 
6 Marilyn Gardner 259 3 
7 Lashana Redmon 258 2 
8 Heather Bennett 253 3 


WOMEN'S OPEN 

Name Score 12's 

1 Mary Bennett 285 6 
2 Delinda Vann 279 4 


Jr. EAGLE 

Name Score 12's 

1 Ciara Meadows 273 3 
2 Jada Marsh 247 1 
3 Carson Hurst 91 0 


EAGLE 

Name Score 12's 

1 Logan Moss 296 7 
2 Corey Wright 282 1 
3 Erin Ellis 229 1 
4 Gavin Huff 196 2 


Sr. EAGLE 

Name Score 12's 

1 Blake Clifton 376 21 
2 Zach Potts 295 8 
3 Reed Cothren 229 1 
4 Ashley Scott 223 2 
5 Hunter Parrish 206 2 


YOUTH BOYS 

Name Score 12's 

1 Keenan Adams 370 22 
2 Chase Ford 328 12 
3 Jantz Jenkins 289 7 
4 Hughstin Higdon 267 5 
5 Andrew Herrin 295 5 


YOUNG ADULT MALE 

Name Score 12's 

1 Bo Gunn 283 5 
2 Josh Cliett 275 7 
2 Ethan Pickles 275 7 
4 Joshua Greene 265 5 
5 Jake Cliett 251 3 


Sr. WOMEN 

Name Score 12's 

1 Linda Huff 248 5 



SUPER SR. 

Name Score 12's 

1 Ed Penn 283 4 
2 Bob Verbridge 267 3 
3 Mike Harris 258 2 
4 Pete Murphy 222 0 



Sr. OPEN 

Name Score 12's 

1 Perry Hughes 296 6 
2 Bryan Carroll 261 2 
3 Danny Morgan 251 5 
4 Donnie Gardner 248 4 
5 Jerry Presley 239 2 



UNLIMITED 

Name Score 12's 

1 Thomas Vann 283 7 
2 Mike Webb 278 7 
3 Jon Cannon 270 3 



SEMI PRO 

Name Score 12's 

1 Blake Burger 316 12 
2 Brian Dansby 289 6 
3 Travis Lunsford 280 8 
4 Gorman Riley 279 6 
5 Steve Pittman 278 8 
6 Jeremie Wallace 260 5 



MEN' OPEN PRO 

Name Score 12's 

1 Walter Rush 317 10 



TOP GUN TEAMS 


006-S-GA Known Unknown 
RAC Class Car Score Score 12's/14's 

Mike Webb Unlimited 5 138 140 7 
Jody Miller Bow Novice 2 145 174 14 
Scott Wright Hunter 4 160 132 7 
Charles Clifton Bow Novice 2 174 170 17 
13 617 616 38 

Total Score 1233 


003-S-GA Known Unknown 
Rookies Class Car Score Score 12's/14's 

Larry Painter Hunter 4 138 146 4 
Mitchell Irvin Open A 5 169 145 12 
Joe Dumford Bow Novice 2 152 150 9 
Steve Pettyjohn Bow Novice 2 150 156 9 
13 609 597 34 

Total Score 1206 


005-S-GA Known Unknown 
Redneck Renegades Class Car Score Score 12's/14's 
Chase Ford Youth Male 2 172 156 12 
Travis Page Bow Novice 2 152 144 4 
Chris Brown Hunter 4 147 130 4 
Ethan Pickles Young Adult 4 151 124 7 
12 622 554 27 

Total Score 1176 


Known Unknown 
? Class Car Score Score 12's/14's 

Travis Lunsford Semi Pro 6 140 140 8 
Johnny Sperin Bow Novice 2 146 134 7 
Donnie Sperin Hunter 4 152 133 6 
Jim Martin Bow Novice 2 160 140 12 
14 598 547 33 

Total Score 1145


----------



## waits (Jul 14, 2008)

what about SOY standings


----------



## B Kirkpatrick (Jul 14, 2008)

*congrats to all*

congrats to all who won and placed well with their shooting


----------



## Hunterrs (Jul 14, 2008)

Congratulations to everyone.


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 14, 2008)

Congrats on a nice range and a well run tournament.  I had a blast!


----------



## jworsham (Jul 14, 2008)

waits said:


> what about SOY standings



Soon very soon and congrats on the shooting


----------



## 12ptsteve (Jul 14, 2008)

congrats to all the 12pt archery staff and shooter/supporters  we had a great showing. good shotin guys and girls(my wife won)


----------



## Robbie101 (Jul 16, 2008)

Congrats to all. Dewayne, TJ, Blake, Cody, Shawn Blackburn, Wendell Hill, Cory Bryant,David Hardegree, and much more. I mean you guys flat wore it out. Great shooting to all....


----------



## dhardegree (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks man


----------



## young gunna (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks homie!


----------



## GaCSSshooter (Jul 19, 2008)

*State Shoot*

Congrats to all the shooters!  How was the turnout?  Any thoughts to where the state shoot will be next year?

Garrick


----------



## reylamb (Jul 19, 2008)

GaCSSshooter said:


> Congrats to all the shooters!  How was the turnout?  Any thoughts to where the state shoot will be next year?
> 
> Garrick



Just by counting the scores posted, attendance looks to be way down from last year.  If my math is correct it looks like 158 shooters.  That was actually expected by some of us due to the location.

As for next year, John's club has it next year, Pine Log (or Pine Ridge.....Pine Something), up in NW Georgia.


----------

